# CraigsList find - my new BOV project



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

i need to find me a 3/4-1 ton bed trailer for a lil project i just brought home...........










$200 of of CL..........want to put the camper on a trailer, then use a topper on the truck.......keep up the work AJ...yer givin' me a bunch of ideas now.....:2thumb:


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey rabid, Looks like you got a really good project ahead, I like it. Post up pictures as you go, It will be a cool build to watch. I don't know what make and year pick up box trailer your looking to build but I have a little experience with this Ford I have now, and about 10 years ago my neighbor gave me a mid '70's 1/2 ton 4X4 frame and axles and just a box from a Chevy. A good friend of mine came over and he helped me make a basic trailer. I used it for hauling dirt and gravel. Of the two I would prefer the Chevy, as the frame is better suited for cutting and is much more squared off and the factory bends are a lot more crisp. The Ford I have now is more free flowing all over the place, was a lot harder mate up the cut ends where I welded it to the draw bar (I think that's the right name for it). I got lucky with this Ford, It tows great.  

Oddly enough I sold the Chevy trailer to my nephew and he put a camper on it and uses it for hunting camp. Works great for him!!

Anyway, I would love to see your progress on your new project :beercheer:


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

thinking that if i can find an old popup type trailer, i'll use that for the frame....do an axle under the springs and a lift so it matches the height of the truck.....would like to go with a pintle style hitch...havn't work everything out as of yet....


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Hope you don't mind, but, I spun this into its own thread ... 

Rabid, a friend of mine bought a truck-n-camper and used it for a couple of years. He got to the point where it wasn't working the way he needed it to work, so he bought a goose-neck trailer and moved the camper from the box of the truck to the front of the goose-neck.

His truck is now fitted with gear-boxes and slip-tanks, the goose-neck (not to be confused with a 5th-wheel) holds his camper and the back of the trailer (about a 50') carries his off-road toys (Jeep, quads, dirt-bikes, etc). When the toys are not on the trailer, he has an awning that stretches out over the deck to keep things dry or in the shade.

See picture below ...


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

man-o-man.......now the gears are grindin' in the ol' noggin...:nuts:...thanx naekid, the wife will love ya for that...........:rant: 

:beercheer:


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

I've seen that type of set up before on another web site, If you got the time, talent and money it looks like it would be a sweet deal.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have also found people who have bought a small 5th wheel camper, pull the camper off the frame and re-mount the camper onto a much longer trailer so that they have the rear-deck for hauling their toys.

Another friend took a school-bus, chopped off the back-end and deck'd it for his Jeep and turned the front section into his camper. I just looked through my pictures and couldn't find a good one to show you, just a couple of pictures of a friend using the deck of the bus as an RTI ramp.

I found a picture similar to what my friend did through GoogleImages: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/638368861/


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Naekid, you're not supposed to load trailers with all the weight to the back (as I'm sure you and your buddy are well aware). Does the camper (in front of the trailer axles) counterweight the toys on the back? Seems to me the load would not be well balanced and difficult to drive. If it's balanced well, that's a damn good idea. Plus it just looks really cool. 

I love the idea and I hope you tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Looking at it again, the Jeep's front axle are right over the trailer axle so maybe it'll be ok...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My buddy had lots of trial-n-error in loading his equipment. Sometimes he has just hauled dirt-bikes and quads, sometimes he has hauled his Jeep. Sometimes it was just the camper on the trailer with nothing else.

When that picture shown-above was taken, it was early in the idea - you may notice if you enlarge the picture that the straps to hold the Jeep in place were not even on the Jeep, it was a test for load-balancing to see if the idea would even work. The truck doesn't even have his fuel sliptank or storage-boxes mounted yet. I couldn't find any recent pictures, sorry.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey rabid, any up dates? Or got any ideas in the final planning stages ya care to share?


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

still sitting in the driveway right now....been too damn hot here to do anything outside lately.....


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Hope you don't mind, but, I spun this into its own thread ...
> 
> Rabid, a friend of mine bought a truck-n-camper and used it for a couple of years. He got to the point where it wasn't working the way he needed it to work, so he bought a goose-neck trailer and moved the camper from the box of the truck to the front of the goose-neck.
> 
> ...


Hey Kid this past summer a friend of mine showed up with his flat bed goose neck on his diesel ford..he had his 25+ ft travel trailer mounted on the flat bed with the wheels off and had used large u bolts to lock down the axles along with regular ratchet trucker tie downs... on the back he carried his big bronco rock crawler.. the whole load looked good to my eyes , he laughed about his "*******" look..hell it worked and I thought I might look at it.. rather pull that goose neck then my bumper drager... love my Arctic Fox but wish I'd gotten a goose neck.. and there would be room for an ATV!


----------

